# liste de lecture vidéo



## Jokinen (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un i pod nano 4 go. J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour créer une liste de lecture vidéo dans laquelle les clips ou films s'enchainent automatiquement, comme une liste de lecture musique normale.

En fait, le passage automatique entre chaque vidéo marche sur i tunes sur l'ordi mais pas sur l'i pod.

merci d'avance

bonnes fêtes


----------



## Jokinen (26 Décembre 2008)

Up


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2008)

Voilà comment je fais sur mon iPOD Touch...

Sur iTunes je me suis créé une liste de lecteure intelligente avec comme critère "type = clip video"

Dans cette liste de lecteure j'ai donc TOUS mes clips videos

Une fois sur mon iPOD, si je sélectionne cette liste de lecture, les clips sont lus les uns après les autres en s'enchainant (alors que si je vais chercher ces mêmes clips dans la rubrique Video de l'iPOD, la lecture s'arrête à la fin de chaque clip)


----------



## Jokinen (26 Décembre 2008)

Ok, par contre tu  renseignes :

type "contient" ou type "est" clip vidéo ?


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2008)

"Type de clip video"  EST "clip video"


----------



## Jokinen (27 Décembre 2008)

Ok, j'ai fait exactement comme tu m'as si bien précisé mais il y a un truc qui m'échappe ; il n'y a rien dans ma liste, d'ou ma question :

 comment rajouter des éléments dans une liste de lecture intelligente ? ou alors les fichiers "s'ajoutent" d'eux-mêmes par rapport aux régles que l'on spécifie


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2008)

les fichiers appariassent automatiquement dans la liste intelligente dès lors qu'ils répondent à la condition. Si tien n'apparait dans ta liste alors c'est que tes clips video ne sont pas indiqués comme clip video dans la fenêtre d'info...


----------



## Gabriel. (27 Mai 2011)

jai le meme probleme , ma liste de lecture intelligente '' type de contenu mutimedia est clip video'' mais rien n'apparait coment change l'info de ''film'' a ''clip video ''


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2011)




----------



## drs (28 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> les fichiers appariassent automatiquement dans la liste intelligente dès lors qu'ils répondent à la condition. Si tien n'apparait dans ta liste alors c'est que tes clips video ne sont pas indiqués comme clip video dans la fenêtre d'info...



Sous réserve d'avoir cocher la case "mettre à jour en temps réel",non?


----------

